# Six Gill Fishing rod BOGO sale



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Has anyone used these Six Gill Fishing rods? I've been reading good reviews with some guys saying they like them better than their St Croix rods?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

cant find where they are located. Would like a physical address. Personally anymore, I think Rods come out of the same barrel then manufactures put their name on it.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

*Warehouse/Showroom Address:*

565 Commerce St. Ste. 100, Southlake, TX 76092 - Showroom Hours: 9am - 5pm M - F, Closed on the Weekend Sixgill Fishing Products is an extension of our brand family of outdoor and fishing products. Our brands include Allen Fly Fishing, Exterus Outdoor Development, and Sixgill Fishing Products.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Dovans said:


> cant find where they are located. Would like a physical address. Personally anymore, I think Rods come out of the same barrel then manufactures put their name on it.


https://sixgillfishing.com/bogo-rod-sale/


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Fish Ohio said:


> https://sixgillfishing.com/bogo-rod-sale/


Brick and Mortar address.. Where are they located... State City etc


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Brick and Mortar address.. Where are they located... State City etc


Just saw the post with the Address.. thks.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Never heard of them before. Have they been around a while?


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Snakecharmer said:


> Never heard of them before. Have they been around a while?


I dont know anything about them that's why I posted the question.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

They are located in Texas. I have one of the Allen fly rods they make and it is a very nice fly rod! Their customer service is top notch. The top of my fly rod snapped off due to user error and with a small fee they sent me another one in a couple days! I have never bought any of the six gill line but have heard people say good things about them!


----------

